# cure for the common cloudy tank



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

I have a 75 gallon that sits pretty high on a stand with a 55 beneath it. the 75 has never been to my liking in terms of water clarity, as it is the tank that has the most natural light exposed to it. I have tried everything . . . 25% water changes every 3 days, "algae destroyer" liquid, these alka-seltzer like fizzing tabs that are supposed to get rid of algae, etc. etc.

I figured the only thing I could do was drop some loot on a beefy UV sterilizer (18 watt) that will be here on tuesday. well, saturday night a friend showed up at my place with a couple live plants he wanted to try and grow in my tanks. so we put this long vine in the pygo tank (he called the plant a "wandering jew") with half the vine submerged and the other half growing outside the tank.

the next morning I go look at the tank, and was amazed . . . the water was pretty clear . . . still not perfect, but alot better. this morning (30 hours after the plant was introduced) the water is about where I want it to be. if I look through the side of the tank I can see about 3/4 to the other side . . . opposed to the 1/4 I was experiencing before the plant.

are plants just a natural way to get rid of algae that no one told me about? could the plant be using up whatever nutrients the algae needs to flourish? is this normal to happen so fast? I wish I could've taken some before and after pics, but I had no clue the outcome would bee this great!

~Will.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

High or above average in nitrates alge blooms will occur. Plants will eat the nitrates that the alge will. Frequent waterchanges and no light for a couple of days will help also. You take away the the nitrates and light the alge will starve and die
I use a uv sterilizer, and highly reccomend it if you have alot of light for your plants like i do.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Plants can be used to fight algae blooms because they outcompete algae for the same nutrients in the water (nitrates, phosphates). However, to be successful, you will need a LOT of them.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

i've put in one vine plant, and i really cant imagine how my water just all of a sudden got perfectally clear. this morning, I could clear to the other side of the tank looking in from the side. my UV should be here sometime today, so by the end of the week the pygos should have perfectly clean and clear water.

is there any plants that combat algae blooms more than others?

~Will.


----------



## BUSTED (Sep 16, 2003)

best advice .... STOP JERKING-OFF near the Ps


----------

